# Harmon Creek



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

does any fish on harmon creek? any reports, how is the water looking? thinkin about doing some white bass fishing just wondering about the water flowing there after all this rain


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My nephew fish's there every year. Last week he said it would be a little longer for the water to settle down. This is not much help I know but it's all I got.


----------



## wheezer25 (Jun 18, 2005)

The water in Harmon right now looks like chocolate milkshake,due the recent rains water clearty is zero


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

We are going to be staying there on March 12-15th. Hope it will be nice that weekend..


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Its going to be just a bit.....water is still kinda nasty and turbid......maybe by the end of the weekend but that if everything went right.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

how does the water look up in harmon creek


----------



## Aqualung (Jan 13, 2011)

try calling Harmon Creek Marina 936-291-6404


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the #


----------

